# Lowering My SER



## remorseless (Apr 24, 2004)

ok, got a question

i have a 98 200sx-SER, and i wanna lower it. from day one i have always disliked the extra gap in the front of the car over the rear. 

i see 200's that are lowered that look very even, can anyone tell me what specs i need to get that, and what brand is good/commonly used?

i checked with eibach,a nd they say 2" allt he way around, but my thinking is that that will still leave me a larger gap in the front tires, any help is appreciated. thanks

btw-- i now have the stock ser rims on there, but im gonna be moving to a 17" rim very very soon, so keep that in mind

<----------------- :dumbass:


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i wouldnt drop a 200sx se-r lower then 1.5 inches. I have seen the eibachs that drop it 1.4 inchs. one of my friends has them and is happy. Go with kyb agx adjustables for struts/shocks. also search around some in the b14 area for suspension there is a ton of information on this topic..and i do mean a ton.

p.s check out sr20deforum.com and search for hyperco springs. i have heard these are great as well lowering the car around an inch i believe


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

remorseless said:


> ok, got a question
> 
> i have a 98 200sx-SER, and i wanna lower it. from day one i have always disliked the extra gap in the front of the car over the rear.
> 
> ...


There are several brands of lowering springs available for the 200SX. Eibach Prokits will give you a 1.4" drop and have a stiff ride. The Eibach Sportlines are about a 1.8" drop and a little bit softer of a ride. There are lowering springs made by Tein that lower the car about 2" and have a good ride. The Tein springs tend to make the car have a raked stance where the front is lower than the rear from what I have seen. This is just a few of the springs available to give you an idea. With 17" wheels I personnaly wouldnt go lower than 2" if you want to retain a decent ride quality. However ride quality to one person could be different to the next.

Hit me up if you have any questions.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

shortened struts or coilovers are the way to go in my opinion, tein basic or ss coilovers or pretty much anything motivationl engineering will do quite nicely.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The difficulty with lowering a B14 is the small amount of travel in the suspension, about 4 inches. If you put in lowering springs, you use up the amount of travel equal to the drop. This leads to hitting the bump stops fairly easily. (You should shorten the stock bump stops by cutting off one "donut" when you install shortened springs or you will hit them even sooner.) Even better is to get Koni bump stops which are a foam material and lessens the shock when you hit them.

I have Prokits with GAB shocks (Pirelli PZero tires at the time), and at the 2000 SE-R convention track event, I could generate enough side forces when in a sweeping corner that I hit the shortened stock bump stops, and the car pogoed, which is truly frightening.

It is best to get shortened struts to maintain some travel. Both Tien and Motivational make them.

Lew


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

first pic is bad light...sorry. maybe give you an idea though, it's a 99 SE-L, with KYB-AGX and Eibach Prokits (~1.5" drop), and motivational rear mounts.
wheels are 15s (with that nice clearcoat) with 205/50/15 kumho ecsta supras.


----------

